# Harold Camping



## reformedman (Aug 16, 2007)

My pastor said something that struck me as interesting but I'm sure I wouldn't do it justice in repeating (or trying to remember the exact words). Simply, my questions are; 
1. Would you consider him a heretic?
2. How about the Family Radio ministry, would you completely shut the whole thing off even though he is on for only some parts of the day? (Note: he is the president of Family Radio).


----------



## CDM (Aug 16, 2007)

reformedman said:


> My pastor said something that struck me as interesting but I'm sure I wouldn't do it justice in repeating (or trying to remember the exact words). Simply, my questions are;
> 1. Would you consider him a heretic?
> 2. How about the Family Radio ministry, would you completely shut the whole thing off even though he is on for only some parts of the day? (Note: he is the president of Family Radio).



1. He's a heretic - no question about it. I don't use the "H" world lightly either.
2. Completely disregard and never listen to him again. Burn the radio you listened to him on and bury the ashes. Pray that God would grant him repentance for scattering the flock or that God would destroy his organization and all others affiliated with it.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 16, 2007)

I know he made a false prophecy about the return of the Lord in 1994. http://www.opc.org/new_horizons/NH02/02e.html


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 16, 2007)

Look at this site also....http://www.scionofzion.com/depart_out.htm


----------



## reformedman (Aug 16, 2007)

What's curious to me is the thought that what we consider a brother between presbyterians and reformed baptists and other groups, is core beliefs. 
-So these are positively what we have in common, the core beliefs. Virgin birth, trinity, authority/infallibility of scripture, etc....
-And what unites us negatively is; we don't believe in conformity (all roads lead to heaven), we don't live carnally for the lusts of this world, etc...

But I wanted to find out what CORE belief was being broken by the guy. Don't get me wrong, I don't listen to him, I don't agree with much of what he says, but I don't want to burn him at the stake either. What core doctrine (positive or negative), is he clearly breaking that would render him not a brother in Christ?
By Core I mean, the thing that MUST be adhered to.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 16, 2007)

reformedman said:


> What's curious to me is the thought that what we consider a brother between presbyterians and reformed baptists and other groups, is core beliefs.
> -So these are positively what we have in common, the core beliefs. Virgin birth, trinity, authority/infallibility of scripture, etc....
> -And what unites us negatively is; we don't believe in conformity (all roads lead to heaven), we don't live carnally for the lusts of this world, etc...
> 
> ...



I believe his view of wha the Church is can be one good place to start. And it looks like J. Ligon Duncan and Mark Talbot have nailed this down in a book.

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/0875527884/qid=1119305822/sr=1-8/ref=sr_1_8?v=glance&s=books

http://www.amazon.com/gp/reader/0875527884/ref=sib_fs_top/105-5175795-1953255?ie=UTF8&p=S00C&checkSum=ZjpASVHKOwBEJ8Y4lf3GYNJYLmiWwl3RKq6BxwxOZd0%3D#reader-link


----------



## Iconoclast (Aug 17, 2007)

*camping is odious*

He teaches that The Holy Spirit is no longer in the church
" " " Satan sits and rules in the temple of God,the church
If you stay in the church you sin [ flee out of babylon,ie, the church]
The churched ceased in 1988 as the jewish temple ceased[ because of high places
All Confessions and creeds are false works of men
The gospel can only be spread by family radio,and its followers
all others have a false gospel
no more Lord's Supper
the world will end in 2011
there are no longer any pastors
the church could never understand what family radio listeners can now
everything Jesus teaches in the bible is a parable
you must look for the correct spiritual meaning
Camping is the only person on earth who gets these new insights
you should send your tithes to a ministry that knows 
these new truths[ lucky for us, wecan send the money to
Family radio.]
there are many more, but this should give you the basic idea


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 17, 2007)

Frank,

I kind of have a pretty simple litmus test for Christians that I meet: Do they love the Saints enough to worship with them?

I know that sounds awfully simple for a guy that likes to debate fine points here but I've never really been convinced that people love the Lord when they don't love Him enough to worship with His people on the Lord's Day.

I don't care if a man writes the most intellectually insightful Reformed material and that, on a point by point doctrine, he and I agree on things. Suprisingly, what ends up causing me, on a personal basis, to recoil from men is not what they say they believe but how they treat flesh and blood people that claim the name of Christ that live in their area.

Thus, I attend a Baptist Church because men and women that call upon the name of the Lord worship there. I was just telling Scott why I _don't_ attend the PCA "mission plant" here in Okinawa - because it's just a Bible Study on Sunday AM's, with no Pastor, where people look at videos and then discuss it and pray. Such Reformed people don't want to sully themselves with the doctrinally unpure around them so they forego the regular assembly of the Saints for years convincing themselves that they've served God by not having to be around those other Christians that say immature things.

I love the Saints, warts and all, too much to do that.

Harold Camping is a heretic in my eyes because he hates the Saints.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Aug 17, 2007)

James White wrote a book, _Dangerous Airways: Harold Camping Refuted and Christ's Church Defended_ Amazon.com: Dangerous Airwaves: Harold Camping Refuted and Christ's Church Defended: Books: James White

A site about Camping: http://www.familyradioiswrong.com/


----------



## Calvibaptist (Aug 17, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> I love the Saints, warts and all, too much to do that.



How did you know what I looked like (besides, of course, my picture in my avatar)?


----------



## govols (Aug 17, 2007)

Calvibaptist said:


> SemperFideles said:
> 
> 
> > I love the Saints, warts and all, too much to do that.
> ...


----------



## SouthernHero (Nov 15, 2007)

I love how Camping interrupts anybody who calls in (even when they are agreeing with him!) and yells "EXCUSE ME! EXCUSE ME!" If you've ever listened to him, you'll know what I mean... man, that guy is one funny, dangerous old coot.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 15, 2007)

I don't know if he is a heretic, but he is definitely a schismatic.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Nov 15, 2007)

My personal opinion of the man is that he's a nut case.


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi:

A simple response to Camping:

Center for Reformed Theology and Apologetics

-CH


----------



## Scot (Nov 16, 2007)

Time Has An End


----------

